# Possible EHD Oakland County



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Not confirmed yet but it appears to be an EHD outbreak in Oakland County. We have 18 separate reports of dead deer of various ages and both sexes that have come in since Friday. Most, but not all, have been found in or near water sources.
The freshest carcass was taken to Holly for confirmation.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

That is a surprise with the rain we have been having. I thought the way this past early summer was going it was a EHD year until the heavy rain saved us.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Chessieman said:


> That is a surprise with the rain we have been having. I thought the way this past early summer was going it was a EHD year until the heavy rain saved us.


That is what the DNR thought; they had doubts. The tech said likely but we are waiting on an official confirmation.
The weather has been interesting to say the least. An extremely dry spring and a wet summer. Rainfall was really unevenly distributed.
That last system dropped at most .10" in my area (Smith's Creek/Goodells). Some areas got close to an inch.
My pond is at a historic low.


Chessieman said:


> That is a surprise with the rain we have been having. I thought the way this past early summer was going it was a EHD year until the heavy rain saved us.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I am just about 15 miles north of you and my pond was way down this early summer but the rains filled it up including all the dry dikes. Dragging EHD dead Deer out of your pond in not fun, that happened to me about four years ago. Nice heavy rain this afternoon, was going out to the property figuring the rain quit, I was wrong. With everybody making waterholes it makes you wonder if ten years down the road this may increase EHD were there was none. I need to read about the life cycle of the Midge Fly.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

eucman said:


> Not confirmed yet but it appears to be an EHD outbreak in Oakland County. We have 18 separate reports of dead deer of various ages and both sexes that have come in since Friday. Most, but not all, have been found in or near water sources.
> The freshest carcass was taken to Holly for confirmation.


Officials finally confirmed the recently deceased deer that was brought in died from EHD.
We now have 45 dead dear that were found in or near water sources or found dead with no apparent injuries.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

My cousin sent me this pic a couple weeks ago when he ran the paint creek trail. He mentioned a couple spots stunk along the path.


----------



## 03a3 (Sep 4, 2008)

we have had a lot of deer die do to this EHD between September and opening day it has taken out at lest 12 deer. Have a pick of one on trail cam in feed plot and looks like he is a walking skeleton


----------

